# Mechanical Appliances, Mechanical Movements and Novelties of Construction



## PTsideshow (Jan 14, 2010)

Mechanical Appliances, Mechanical Movements and Novelties of Construction
Gardner D Hiscox
Dover reprint
ISBN 978-0-486-46886-0
Published 2008
Originally copyrighted ©1916
Trade paper back
Dover Books USA
Dover books UK







This is the companion volume of items from the early 20th century 
To his other book, 1800 Mechanical Movements, Devices and appliances. 

It again covers over 1,000 items dealing with everything from Mouchots Solar Boiler, to Kipps type revolving engine and all manners of steam engine valves, governors and other interesting and unique equipment.

*	Mechanical Power Lever
*	Transmission of Power
*	Measurement of Power, Springs
*	Generation of Power, Steam
*	Steam Power Appliances
*	Explosive Motor Power and Appliances (IC Engines)
*	Hydraulic Power and Appliances
*	Air-Power Motors and Appliances
*	Gas and Air-Gas Devices, Etc.
*	Electric Power and Devices
*	Navigation, Vessels, Marine Appliances Etc.
*	Road and Vehicle Devices, Etc.
*	Railway Devices and Appliances
*	Gearing and Gear Motors
*	Motion and Controlling Devices, Etc.
*	Horological Time Devices, Etc.
*	Mining Devices and Appliances
*	Mill and Factory Appliances and Tools, Etc.
*	Textile and Manufacturing Devices, Etc.
*	Engineering and Construction Etc.
*	Miscellaneous Devices
*	Draughting Devices
*	Perpetual Motion Devices ( up to 1916 400 years of ideas and drawing most seem to be fore runners of what silliness is out there on the web today

For the Smithing and Machine people there are enough ideas and interesting things to keep your imagination in over drive. It is the type of book that can be picked up and put down at any time.


----------



## ke7hr (Jan 14, 2010)

This is a fascinating book.

It is also available on Google Books as a PDF downloadable file of the 1910 book. The url is way long, so just search Google for the name"Mechanical Appliances, Mechanical Movements and Novelties of Construction" and it will pop up under Google Books.

Paul KE7HR


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 14, 2010)

Or just click Here )


----------

